
Ask HN: What's your project management setup? - d-d
I&#x27;m a team of one. Right now I use GitHub and a bunch of MD files which works for one person, but things are taking off and may turn into three or five remote people. I&#x27;m curious what&#x27;s working well for others regardless of company size.
======
nwrk
[https://clubhouse.io/product/](https://clubhouse.io/product/)

------
DeMaob
Project management setup and checklist Replicon

